# Free puzzle tut.



## supercuber86 (Oct 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQTWn9IqsGA

This puzzle is on protomold.com for free. the link is in the video. Just a short tut. on how to solve this puzzle


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 23, 2010)

I thought it was pretty simple. Kinda reminded me of Tetris.


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 23, 2010)

I ordered this puzzle too but I haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## sgosiaco (Oct 23, 2010)

How do you order it? The link is dead on the video.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Oct 23, 2010)

Would you please embed the video next time? Sheesh, no one does that anymore (it seems like).







Don't make me whoop out a can of nothing but facepalm...


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 23, 2010)

sgosiaco said:


> How do you order it? The link is dead on the video.


 
Here's the link.


----------



## supercuber86 (Oct 23, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> I ordered this puzzle too but I haven't gotten it yet.


 
it took two months for my cube to arrive


----------



## sgosiaco (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Logan (Oct 23, 2010)

I got mine a couple weeks ago.


----------



## supercuber86 (Oct 23, 2010)

sub_zero1983 said:


> I thought it was pretty simple. Kinda reminded me of Tetris.


 
it reminded me of the tetris cube too, but it is only put together one way, I think


----------



## number1failure (Oct 23, 2010)

I ordered about 3 with different emails and on different computers, but they probably noticed that there were 3 going to the same house and only sent 1 because I've only gotten 1.


----------



## supercuber86 (Oct 23, 2010)

number1failure said:


> I ordered about 3 with different emails and on different computers, but they probably noticed that there were 3 going to the same house and only sent 1 because I've only gotten 1.


 
send them to another location like a neighbors house, and say u typed in the wrong number theyll understand


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 23, 2010)

Just got mine a minute ago.


----------



## supercuber86 (Oct 23, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> Just got mine a minute ago.


 
you ordered it or got it in the mail? if u got it I hope my vid helps


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 23, 2010)

supercuber86 said:


> you ordered it or got it in the mail? if u got it I hope my vid helps


 
Yeah I did get it in the mail. I actually watch the video after I got it because I wanted to figure it out myself but your way is how I did it.


----------



## supercuber86 (Oct 23, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> Yeah I did get it in the mail. I actually watch the video after I got it because I wanted to figure it out myself but your way is how I did it.


 
I think my way is the only way


----------



## 4. (Oct 23, 2010)

Damn they don't ship to my country.... I hate it when that happens.


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 23, 2010)

The green, clear, blue, purple, and orange pieces can all be easily put in last.

I started to assemble it as fast as possible out of 7 attemps my fastest was 13.63


----------



## supercuber86 (Oct 24, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> The green, clear, blue, purple, and orange pieces can all be easily put in last.
> 
> I started to assemble it as fast as possible out of 7 attemps my fastest was 13.63


 woah my fastest is 17 s make a video i would like to see how you do it. btw thank you for getting me 100 views in a day!!!


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 24, 2010)

Just made a video will edit and upload. In the video I got a 9.92 single but the average was horrible. I also included a slow walkthough solve.

Edit: I probably won't get the video uploaded for another 2 days since I need my mom's computer to transfer it from the video camera to my computer.


----------

